# Avatar change in social groups?



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

My avatar is showing up as a Snoopy scene, but I never changed it from the lady holding the mirror. Could someone help me?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

jld said:


> My avatar is showing up as a Snoopy scene, but I never changed it from the lady holding the mirror. Could someone help me?


I see a woman holding a mirror right now are you still seeing Snoopy?

KN Community Support


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Yungster said:


> I see a woman holding a mirror right now are you still seeing Snoopy?
> 
> KN Community Support


It is fixed now. Thank you so much!


----------

